# what is the english name for this color



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i breed theis color in my iraqi takla and thise birds grand parients are from iraq i was wondering the name of the color and i want to work one making diffrent shades of them as in iraq i have darker ones too


cim allso got black spreads out them from breeding them to blues and the black male x 100% neyalee hen tall females are neaylee and black males some times the throw to neaylee and they will be hens how can i get a black female

i just kno basic genics that was passed down to me from my father and grand father and ive been reading thanx to the links my mary
their are some that come with no tail bar they are called shamiee so what would those be called 

neyalee all so come in cheakerd and diffrent shades some rare ones are kept by my friend who bought them to the usa


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Silver t-pattern, with slate and probably dirty and/or smokey.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

real i thought it be dun ok thnx mary i got darker ones ill take pics of im sure it isnt dirty becuse the chicks are not born with jet balck feet but from iraqi breeders they say all the iraqi tumblers came from blues we dont have much reds only few breeders keep them blacks , duns yelleow spreads ,yellews ,blues , some times even ice collored


----------

